# Miglior Detailing Ltd: Ronaldo's White R8!



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

*Miglior Detailing Ltd: Ronaldo's Gorgeous White Audi R8!*




















This write up is now hosted on our website!!

Please click here for the write up...



Please visit our Twitter page or Facebook Page to see our day to day updates and great photos of stunning cars!!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work :thumb:
(that leather is nearly the same colour as Ronaldo :lol


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Lovely job J, one thing that dissapoints me with the R8 is the bland interior, actual like the red leather and trim and think it livens it up.:thumb:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks stunning!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice work mate


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2010)

Thats fantastic work :thumb:

Didnt think about using the AG pads for the werkstatt :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Now were talking.
great car, great turn round and ridding some nasty football goodness from a stunning car ( can you tell i hate foolsball:lol: )
I had some of the jeffs range but never used it so moved it on.
How do you find it to be?


----------



## carrera2s (Jun 28, 2009)

Fantastic work!:thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

not so sure bout the red leather but wot a nice car, and in perfect condition too


----------



## willskoda (Jun 7, 2010)

Like it! :thumb: Got me thinking about a red leather interior for my white Octy!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

not sure on the colour of the leather.... maybe looks better if there was a full shot to see 

Anyway, nice work fella


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

Brilliant work mate, interior is a definate talking point but the 16 hours you put into that is well worth it, looks mint..............:car:

Standard wheels look so much better untouched.............:thumb:


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Nice work mate, cant believe the difference with the leather!


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

stunning car. one of my favourites. loving the full view of the unit!


----------



## LJB (Dec 28, 2008)

lovely result mate


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice work buddy. Love R8's, got one in this week and I can't wait!

James


----------



## Desertduck (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

For 16 hours of work you made a SUPERB job :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

you know what i think of your work,crackin job:thumb:

Ant


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Fantastic turnaround, really do like the red leather! :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks great now...

I actually thought you were going to say the leather should be black, but it was that colour because of fake tan and hair products... 

All looked great in the end though.......

:thumb:


----------



## puntohgt77 (Jan 23, 2009)

Good job.13 hours just to clean the car!! Must of been a real mess before!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Another great write up on a fab car :thumb:

PS. Saw your Golf in the car park at Tatton, well I think it was yours - looking sharp


----------



## SSB Ad (Jul 25, 2010)

Great turnaround there matey


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Very nice work bud :thumb:...The Swissvax leather cleaner really did well on that interior!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice work i used to be his postman when he played over hear i now have gaz barry instead his cars are not as flash


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

good job on the seats greasy ronaldo all over them!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Cheers fellas. It was 16 hours, not 13.


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

Not sure if this car ever was Ronaldos.

In any case the car in the first picture def isnt the one you worked on.

For a start its LHD and has black wheels.

Far more likely to be Anderson's who is in the picture also who has his cars registered in Portugal for some reason.


----------



## paulmc08 (Feb 3, 2009)

super work with a write up to match:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

nice write up :thumb:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

conor.pharrell said:


> Not sure if this car ever was Ronaldos.
> 
> In any case the car in the first picture def isnt the one you worked on.
> 
> ...


Well conor, you're entitled to your opinion but I am in no doubt about the previous owner!:thumb:

Andersons car was written off not long ago. Any further comments about the work carried out are welcome. Otherwise, they are not. :wave:

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

>


Whats the applicator you are using?


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

It's an auto gym palm applicator


----------



## conor.pharrell (Oct 18, 2006)

JPC said:


> Well conor, you're entitled to your opinion but I am in no doubt about the previous owner!:thumb:
> 
> Andersons car was written off not long ago. Any further comments about the work carried out are welcome. Otherwise, they are not. :wave:
> 
> Thanks for the comments guys


I was referring to the white R8 in the picture as being Andersons car, LHD, black wheels etc

Hard to argue the car you worked on is the car in the pic.

:devil:


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm not saying it is for sure, but the first registered keeper was a c ronaldo!

Do you have anymore speculation to add?? Or are you going to keep your trolling to yourself now??


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

JPC said:


> I'm not saying it is for sure, but the first registered keeper was a c ronaldo!
> 
> Do you have anymore speculation to add?? Or are you going to keep your trolling to yourself now??


If the first owner was a c.ronaldo then it is more than likely going to be cristiano ronaldo hence the red interior.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

I was referring to the car on the first picture  I don't have any doubts about who has owned the car. Haha!


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Beautiful work :thumb:


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

A throughly good read and a stunning detail job :thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work on a top car :thumb:


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

Very nice, great results. Not sure about the white/red leather combo tho.

Prefer the grey R8 Ronaldo had, wonder if it's still in Manchester??


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Ronaldo wrote the grey one off I think. And ordered this one pretty much straight after. So the story goes


----------



## Tone Loc (Aug 22, 2007)

JPC said:


> Ronaldo wrote the grey one off I think. And ordered this one pretty much straight after. So the story goes


LOL... he can kick a ball but can't drive for toffee then after he stuck his Ferrari into the airport tunnel wall too  .


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Too true!


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

great work whats that bottle you use for the verry cherry? is it a normal spray bottle or foaming.? and what dilution ratio did you use?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Nice work m8


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great work, bet you slept like a baby after that day... :thumb::thumb:

Thought the 997 in front of the R8 was Ronaldos though. Im sure he had a few cars.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

that was his girlfriends apparently. the pic was taken when he was liquidating his cars before the move to spain


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

A brilliant write up, I really enjoyed it. The car is absolutely stunning, esp after your hard work!


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

very nice work mate :thumb: really think that red leather (as much as I am surprised at myself for saying this) adds some character to the standard german interior!

After you brushed/degreased all the shuts etc do you wipe them down with a mf before washing or pressure wash them out? I can never seem to keep the inside dry (namely the boot or door shuts) or anything else for that matter that im not trying to soak!


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Very thorough work with some stunning results!


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Great work. Nice to work on a car with a bit of a history too.


----------



## Freeman (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice car!


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Amazing results on a simply stunning car

Lovin' the interior

:thumb:


----------



## Motoract (Feb 18, 2010)

I think those black wheels are growing on me!


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Anyone feeling flush?? 

http://mobile.pistonheads.com/sales...oPics=7&imgsrv=1&current=4&make=AUDI&model=R8


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

That looks great, what a turn around in such a short time - you must have been knackered! Never mind one red bull :lol: I'd have needed the pack!


----------



## Powr (Feb 5, 2009)

That leather looks awsome!


----------



## J4JAV (May 8, 2009)

excellent job mate


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great Work There :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Now that's how an R8 should look! Excellent work!


----------



## Marc1 (Apr 8, 2010)

Well done :thumb:


----------



## AlexTsinos (Oct 10, 2010)

stunning work! well done!


----------



## scott508 (Aug 23, 2007)

excellent work. 

I love your work space!


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Mar 13, 2010)

I bet that was satisfying......looked so much better once finished :thumb::thumb:


----------

